# Any Wingshooters?



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

spent many a winter evening hunting ducks. by 10 y/o i used to get off the bus and build the woodstove up before walking a couple miles of river bottoms to get to some swamps with an old railroad dike running through it. hop over the side and hitem when they jump. get home after dark wet cold and carrying more dinner and pillows lol.

i know some of you midwest guys know how to dust off a ducks butt.


----------



## deeker (Jun 18, 2008)

Retriever trainer, and bird hunter here. Hunting partner in my Avater who is home now. Lots of waterfowl and upland bird hunting.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

wish i had enouugh land to put a retriever on. id find a good golden line thats still got some hunting in it(goldens, and labs now too, are being bred for show and lap duties instead of hunting). id be able to work with him all day too..... 

this aint a bad idea deeker. i been meaning to get some land anyway.....

had a black lab pup when i was one. he finally got the point of retrieving when i hit a mallard drake in the tip half of his wing one night. that duck lived like a king for a long time... got to swim in the bathtub and everything lol. all he had to do was endure my labs soft mouth a few times lol


----------



## deeker (Jun 18, 2008)

I am actually writing a book about my black labs, and two GSPS I have owned. The title will be "Don't EVER brag about a bird dog while it is alive"!

The title explains it all. I used to field trial AKC and have judged many trials. Also UKC and the early shoot to retrieve trials.. As well as AKC and UKC hunt tests.

Love the dogs.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

i might pm you about a couple good blood lines later on


----------



## Austin1 (Jun 20, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> spent many a winter evening hunting ducks. by 10 y/o i used to get off the bus and build the woodstove up before walking a couple miles of river bottoms to get to some swamps with an old railroad dike running through it. hop over the side and hitem when they jump. get home after dark wet cold and carrying more dinner and pillows lol.
> 
> i know some of you midwest guys know how to dust off a ducks butt.


I used to like duck hunting when I was a kid didn't have a dog though. Now I mostly hunt upland and wheat field for geese.
But have a dog now makes it so much easier!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 21, 2008)

i spent many a cold moments breaking ice and wading in after ducks. helpts to make ya a fire and strip to yer skivvies lol

live in wichita now and the dern zoo here has more tame canadians and mallards than ive ever seen. they have populated the whole city. sitting out on the deck typing this there are two mallards in the church parking lot across the street lol.

anyone know where to get a silencer for a 12ga lol


----------



## gink595 (Jun 21, 2008)

Never went, have shot skeet for fun but that is as close as it has got. I have always thought it would be fun, but something I'd want to do with an experienced hunter. I guess if I ever wanted to try, I could shoot my wifes mallards and runners,LOL She would stuff me in a skeet thrower and dust my azz. We(she)started to incubate and raise some pheasants, I'll let ya know how that goes. I see a few Mallards around my property, I watched some land in the field a couple weeks back, they are neat to watch.


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

November 2006 @ my sawmill, had to defend the airspace. I had a broken hind leg at the time...survived a grizzly attack late October while hunting deer.





Unable to go home and pick up my labs, so I called my dad and had him retrieve 2 of the 3 I shot that day.




And one of the "killer grizzly". My friend Walter had to be airlifted out, after being hauled to a flat landing zone. His skull was broken in several places. Long story there....he is fine.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 21, 2008)

yikes remind me to stick to southern hunting with you deeker lol. glad your both ok.

not much more fun than skeet shooting with homemade rounds. unless its a dove coming over when thats what your practacing for lol.


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

We handload everything except some of our handgun ammo and all of the rimfire. Great high vel loads for steel shot, complete pass through on geese. At 45yards. Dead in the air.

All rifle ammo, it is more accurate and we can customize for our rifles or uses.

Kevin


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 21, 2008)

we call em AT&T rounds. reach out and touch someone lol


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Never went, have shot skeet for fun but that is as close as it has got. I have always thought it would be fun, but something I'd want to do with an experienced hunter. I guess if I ever wanted to try, I could shoot my wifes mallards and runners,LOL She would stuff me in a skeet thrower and dust my azz. We(she)started to incubate and raise some pheasants, I'll let ya know how that goes. I see a few Mallards around my property, I watched some land in the field a couple weeks back, they are neat to watch.


She will get tired sitting on the eggs.   
Used to raise game birds, loved it.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Jun 21, 2008)

My cousins wife, Suzi. She shot this elk above Morgan UT. In 2007 it is bigger than her hubby Tom or I have EVER shot.


----------

